# NUFC



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

NUFC 3:1 B Leve......some German club


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

you still not going through though but good result

ftm......dixon


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

WTF are you guys talking about?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

damn british people...


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

thePACK said:


> damn british people...


 i know...always talkin in they're different languages actin like us in US and Canada know what they're talkin about.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

NUFC - Newcastle United Football Club

3:2 - the score last night

B Leve......some German club - the opposition in the European Champions Leauge (considerd the hardest club cup competition in the world)

and to be honest the most scary thing about the USA is that despite having enough oppertunity to learn about football, you still haven't got the idea yet!


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

Innes said:


> and to be honest the most scary thing about the USA is that despite having enough oppertunity to learn about football, you still haven't got the idea yet!


 we know what it's about....its about annihilating everything in your path


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Innes said:


> NUFC - Newcastle United Football Club
> 
> 3:2 - the score last night
> 
> ...


 First of all its soccer, not football.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Innes said:
> 
> 
> > NUFC - Newcastle United Football Club
> ...


 only the USA thinks that it is soccer!
the rest of the world call it football, and since you are speaking in English, perhaps you should realise that we are right!








what you call football the rest of the world calls AMERICAN football.


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

Xenon said:


> First of all its soccer, not football.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

yep its football ie you play with your foot not your hand .

innes is also right champions lge is the hardest unfortunately my team havnt played in it yet and probably never will and innes team will not be playing in it shortly but have made a good account for themselves ( and this is coming from a safc supporter) safc and nufc hate each other in footballing terms not in real life.
that right innes

dixon


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

some do really hate each other


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

no not really i just like the safc and nufc banter it all in good fun and brings out the







in me


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

LUFC 0:3 NUFC


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

....gee i wished the europeans had real "football" team names







...the hell kinda name is NUFC...why not the "newcastle knights" or some lame crap like that?....







...you europeans need some color in your sports...AND you need some AMERICAN FOOTBALL!!!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

And you yanks need some civilization and culture, you bunch of barbarians


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> And you yanks need some civilization and culture, you bunch of barbarians


 ...what are you talking about???? we are civilized and cultured...we have quality tv programming like "joe millionaire"


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Yup, need I say more......








You yanks blessed us Europeans with so much trash, we're on the brink of starting to like it... The idea alone scares the living shiz out of me


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

B Leve......some German club 1:3 NUFC
They did it again!


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

wtf


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Ajax Amsterdam vs. Arsenal: 0 - 0


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Ajax Amsterdam vs. Arsenal: 0 - 0


 still waching Arsenal?
Newcastle are obviously much better


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

What the heck am i missing?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

bobme said:


> What the heck am i missing?


football, read the rest of the thread or pm me to find out more.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Innes said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > Ajax Amsterdam vs. Arsenal: 0 - 0
> ...


 Yeah, that's why they are placed third


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Innes said:
> 
> 
> > Judazzz said:
> ...


 Newcastle played Arsenal a couple of weeks ago, the score was 0:0, but we have a better current form in the premier leauge, and also we have won our last 2 European games 3:1 so at the moment we are doing better









and anyway why do you not have your own Dutch club?


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Ahh damn euros


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Innes said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > Innes said:
> ...


Because I don't care about football








The only matches I sometimes watch are live games from the premier league on sunday (aired by one of the Dutch commercial networks), when I'm hung over like a horse and all I can do is lie on the couch with a pounding head and a glass of water (







), and of course the European and World Championships. But that's about it.
Dutch soccer blows chunks anyways, apart from the three large clubs (Ajax, Feyenoord, PSV): the rest of the clubs only exists because a competition with only three clubs doesn't make a lot of sense


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Oh, and it's Bayer Leverkusen that got stomped by NUFC


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> when I'm hung over like a horse and all I can do is lie on the couch with a pounding head and a glass of water (
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ...how much can you drink in a night?







...perhaps one day i will take you up on a drink contest....we'll see who's the better man at taking shots


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > when I'm hung over like a horse and all I can do is lie on the couch with a pounding head and a glass of water (
> ...


 he lives in Holland, he doesn't just drink


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > when I'm hung over like a horse and all I can do is lie on the couch with a pounding head and a glass of water (
> ...


 Simmadown a bit eh? This behaviour is the only reason you exist (damn booze)


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Innes said:


> USMC*sPiKeY* said:
> 
> 
> > Judazzz said:
> ...


 Explain, mr. sociologist


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Innes said:
> 
> 
> > USMC*sPiKeY* said:
> ...


 as they say
"no hard drugs"

but your still allowed mushrooms and smoke









oh, and I do take sociology


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> USMC*sPiKeY* said:
> 
> 
> > Judazzz said:
> ...


 ....so i was a mistake?





















...the only reason you and mum had me was because you were drunk





















...you sick drunk man







...so did you get mum loaded?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Oh, you mean that!

But I don't take drugs when I go out (sounds unbelievable, but it's true







). I just drink-a-lot


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Oh, you mean that!
> 
> But I don't take drugs when I go out (sounds unbelievable, but it's true
> 
> ...


 ....i just take a lot of shots and beer bongs!














...BEER BONGS AWAY!!!!!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Nope, no bong either. Just a good old-fashioned jonko from time to time...


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Nope, no bong either. Just a good old-fashioned jonko from time to time...


 ...juda, you need to have more fun drinking







...you need novelty shot glasses, girls who drink with you AND a giant beer bong!...

....old fart!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

:laugh: 
Damn, Generation X is waaayyy too fast for me......


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Damn, Generation X is waaayyy too fast for me......


 ...don't worry, i'll keep you up to date, just follow my lead, and you'll be wasted as a motherf**ker with a bunch of girls


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

NUFC 2:1 Chelsea


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Innes said:


> NUFC 2:1 Chelsea










...congrats on that win


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Middlesbourgh 1:0 Newcastle Utd


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Innes said:


> Middlesbourgh 1:0 Newcastle Utd


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

what is all this stuff about?


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

its the soccer league in europe....apparently innes is into it big time


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> its the soccer league in europe....apparently innes is into it big time


 Soccer is big every where but america


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

bobme said:


> Soccer is big every where but america


 that's because we can't stand running around kicking a ball...we prefer throwing, shooting or slapping an object to a goal


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

I guess, i jsut dont like how long the games last.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

bobme said:


> I guess, i jsut dont like how long the games last.


 ....same thing with baseball....too long of a game


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

its odd how they go 3 hours with 0 points then one ball hits a post and the game is over.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

bobme said:


> its odd how they go 3 hours with 0 points then one ball hits a post and the game is over.


 yet they claim its our national past time


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

who said it was that?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> that's because we can't stand running around kicking a ball...we prefer throwing, shooting or slapping an object to a goal


 Well, your fascination mainly goes out to shooting, wheter it's a bow and arrow, shooting pool, shooting a ball or shooting Iraqi's...


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> or shooting Iraqi's...


 we call that target practice


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Mmm, that makes sense


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Hey this is my football thread - back to football.

old news: liverpool beat Man U in the worthington cup final


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Innes said:


> old news: liverpool beat Man U in the worthington cup final


 Woohoo: I saw that one live; always good to see a shitty club having its ass kicked


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Innes said:


> Hey this is my football thread - back to football.


 ...ok, im sorry.....so how about those detriot lions? you think they can make the playoffs


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Inter Milan 2:2 NUFC
























Great game, Great result, but most likely not enough to go through









Oh, and Sunderland has a new manager.........

......again!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

NUFC 0:2 Barcalona

We are out of the European Champians Leauge for this season


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Why donmt we just all settle this with the NFL's All Star players against your so called European/Canadian football?!?!?!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Why donmt we just all settle this with the NFL's All Star players against your so called European/Canadian football?!?!?!


 because that is not football!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Innes said:


> NUFC 0:2 Barcalona
> 
> We are out of the European Champians Leauge for this season


 Sorry to hear that, buddy :sad: Maybe next year......

AFC Ajax on the other hand made it to the last 8 clubs, against overwhelming odds







I'm really proud of them youngsters


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Innes said:


> RhomZilla said:
> 
> 
> > Why donmt we just all settle this with the NFL's All Star players against your so called European/Canadian football?!?!?!
> ...


 fine, how about we yanks play rugbe against you canadian/euros?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

you can try if you want









Oh, and its Rugby


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

i'll take all of you on in rugby!.....i know i can take a beating







...no cheap shots to the groin when you're tackeling though


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

First off Innes calls it football he is british if I was born there I would argue that it is football to, I don't see why they don't call it Football anyways and call Football something else because you barely kick the ball in that game. But it is SOCCER! Do you know how many terms they call the sport.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

NUFC 5:1 Blackburn























not an unexpected win, but still a good result









for those people who still have no idea what this thread is all about look here - http://www.nufc.premiumtv.co.uk/home/view/...,,10278,00.html


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Most europeans are into soccer big time even more than the US that is why soccer is on all the time.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

NUFC - Man-U: *2 - a lot more than 2*
















So, that one's for talking shiz about the Dutch soccer team


----------



## scarfish (Apr 5, 2003)

Innes said:


> as they say
> "no hard drugs"
> 
> but your still allowed mushrooms and smoke


 Isn't peyote legal over there as well?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> NUFC - Man-U: *2 - a lot more than 2*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Not happy!








NUFC 2:6 Man UTD















I guess 3rd place is ours this season









as for Dutch teams - thanks Fayanord(sp) - if it wasn't for you we would never have gotten as far in the European cup


----------



## wonton (Mar 3, 2003)

i hate soccer/football so much. the problem is the field size man. you see these fantastic atheletes like Beckham or Zidane or something, but they have to run half a mile to get to midfield. JEEBUS. and then when they get to the goal, theyre so damn tired that their seeing 4 balls at once, and by the time theyve decided which one to kick, the sweeper runs up and boots it back to midfield, and he has to run back to midfield. good lord, talk about a sport from hell. and its called soccer cause thats what you do to the ball

thats just my opinion (or i just dont know anything about soccer)









*this was from nyquil btw*


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

fair enough, but that is why they also have attackers and defenders - for the midfield to pass to so they don't have to run the full length of the pitch.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Innes said:


> as for Dutch teams - thanks Fayanord(sp) - if it wasn't for you we would never have gotten as far in the European cup


 Feyenoord sucks donkey balls anyways, so thank YOU for setting them straight


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

sunderland are relagated ahhhhh (sound of neck in noose being tightened)
one good thing though newcastle cant relegate us when we play them next week and now we have nothing to play for exept to beat newcastle bring it on
dixon


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

bring it on


----------

